# Is gorilla gel super glue ok for aquariums



## Deano3 (10 Sep 2020)

As per title for attaching plants to rocks.etc ?

Also what do you guys use to clean the glass does many of you use a razor blade tool or just a cleanator etc ?


Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## dcurzon (10 Sep 2020)

Deano3 said:


> As per title for attaching plants to rocks.etc ?
> 
> Also what do you guys use to clean the glass does many of you use a razor blade tool or just a cleanator etc ?
> 
> ...



gorilla gel super glue is fine t use. be aware that it turns white in the water but the growth should hide that.
I use either a kitchen scourer pad, or a bladed glass cleaner, whichever is nearest to hand . in my mind, the scourer is safer to use when getting close to the silicone


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (10 Sep 2020)

Yes it’s safe, I use it. The main ingredient your looking for in gel super glues is “cyanoacrylate.” Anything other than that do not use it. This is best for attaching lightweight things in the tank (plants, very light weight decor) and a little goes a long way. Too much and as has been mentioned, you’ll see the white cured glue which can be an eyesore. I personally don’t recommend it for moss as it can actually suffocate and kill the glued portion. A tiny dot will suffice to anchor it if you choose to do so.

Despite nothing published saying it’s safe, I’ve also used Gorilla glue (original) for gluing heavy things like hardscape with no issues either. Follow the directions and just to be safe, I let it cure for a week just for peace of mind before filling the tank/adding that glued piece to the tank. NEVER had any issues with livestock using this method.

for cleaning the glass, you could also consider plastic razor blades. They are usually used to remove things like decals from car paint and windows. They are sharp enough to remove things from The surface, but not enough to etch into the glass like a true razor Blade could. Also, less chance of cutting yourself too!


----------



## Dr Mike Oxgreen (10 Sep 2020)

Yes, I made the mistake of using slightly too much superglue when attaching Anubias roots to some wood, and it does indeed go white. But it has faded away now, about six months on.


----------



## lilirose (10 Sep 2020)

If you manage to remember before it dries white in a visible place, you can "camouflage" by applying some aquasoil dust to the superglued area.


----------

